# What is the triangle....



## SherryS (Jul 8, 2005)

What is the red outlined triange under the name of the person who posts?  It is next to the small circle that indicates whether or not the poster is currently online.


----------



## Keitht (Jul 8, 2005)

It's a method of letting the admins / mods of the board know if you think there is a problem of any sort with a post.  e.g. inappropriate language or content.  Click on the icon to report.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

If you have a question about most any icon on the board, just place your cursor over it for a few seconds and a "tool tip" should pop up with a short description.


----------



## SherryS (Jul 9, 2005)

When I post, there is no red-outlined triangle.  When all others post, there IS a red-outlined triangle.  Did I set something up incorrectly when I registered?


----------



## Keitht (Jul 9, 2005)

No you did nothing wrong.  You don't see the red triangle for your own posts as it is there for people to report 'problem' or 'inappropriate' posts.  Hopefully you wouldn't want to report yourself


----------

